# My Springfield Trophy Match



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

My Springfield Trophy Match





Complete with an idiot scratch and a little dirt.


----------



## samurai (Jul 8, 2010)

Very nice- I think Springfield ships with the "idiot" mark from the factory.


----------



## John Brown (Apr 25, 2010)

Stuff happens. That was done long before I figured out the right way!

Guns are meant to be shot. They get flea bites here and there.

:mrgreen:


----------



## Rocker (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice gun.. How does it shoot? any issues? what kind of groups can you get at say 15yds.. 
Also.. you know what they say about the idiot mark.. if you dont have one you will sooner or later so dont let it bother you.. if it does try some blue or green Scotch Bright pad on it.. works well taking off the scratches on the polished parts.. probably wont work on the flat grey areas.. 
The very first time I took my brand new Kimber Eclipse apart I put a nice scratch on it and almost died.. someone told me about the scotch bright pads and it cleaned it up nicely.. good luck thats a very nice gun..


----------

